# Partitioning a pen drive??



## harpoon (Feb 14, 2008)

I have purchased a transcend 4 gb pen drive yesterday; I wish to partition it into 3 partitions; how do I do it, witout having any hassles.I tried it from "My computer","Manage disks", but could not partition it. Please help with detailed steps.Thanks.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 14, 2008)

they may need their own Tool  plerase download the tool for ur exact model via indentifing their model number :d

*www.transcendusa.com/Support/DLCenter/index.asp


----------



## harpoon (Feb 14, 2008)

Smething's wrong with their website. i can't downoad, the Partition tool as the page refreshes to blank, although I have entered the right serial no. Are there any other tools?

Sorry ! The format tool itself is unavailable on the site.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 14, 2008)

Plug in your pen drive.
Boot your PC with Gparted.
Partition your pendrive, its really that simple, it will show up in gparted. It is GUI program so don't worry.

I did mine with fdisk and mkfsdos in linux.

Update: Forgot to mention, GParted is freeware and open source.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 14, 2008)

Instead of GParted, I recomend Parted Magic 2.0 Live CD for partitioning the Pendrive. And you might want to concider using YAFFS2 file system for the pendrive, as its much better and long life inducing than FAT32.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 14, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Instead of GParted, I recomend Parted Magic 2.0 Live CD for partitioning the Pendrive. And you might want to concider using YAFFS2 file system for the pendrive, as its much better and long life inducing than FAT32.



Thanks, I read about it here
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/YAFFS

but wanted to know, can Microsoft Windows and Linux natively recognise YAFFS2 ?

Also, is Partiiton Magic live cd Freeware? Mentioning that might help


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 15, 2008)

Heard first time  that we can make partition on pen drive , can we make this with Partition magic 6?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 15, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Thanks, I read about it here
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/YAFFS
> 
> but wanted to know, can Microsoft Windows and Linux natively recognise YAFFS2 ?
> ...


Linux can obviously recoganise YAFFS2. But Windows as you know, is ****
And its not Partition Magic. Its Parted Magic(a mix of GParted and Partition magic - intended for extra meaning) because its a hack of GParted to give it much more features and format support.

And yes, its mainly available in Torrent below:
*linuxtracker.org/index.php?page=torrent-details&id=781efb38dbeb3f2b435b79d3901d528be977452f


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 15, 2008)

@MetalheadGautham - Thanks, no news form harpoon though, hope he was able to partition his pendrive

Here's a Download.com mirror
*www.download.com/Parted-Magic-Live...-PartedMag&subj=dl&tag=button&cdlpid=10663999

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 16, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> And you might want to concider using YAFFS2 file system for the pendrive, as its much better and long life inducing than FAT32.





			
				NucleusKore said:
			
		

> Thanks, I read about it here
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/YAFFS



Thanx I didnt know this before.

However i also found this





> In practice, flash file systems are only used for "Memory Technology Devices" ("MTD"), which are embedded flash memories that do not have a controller. Removable flash memory cards and USB flash drives have built-in controllers to perform wear-levelling and error correction so use of a specific flash file system does not add any benefit.


Source:*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_memory


----------



## Hackattack (Feb 16, 2008)

What's the point of partitioning a pen drive. .


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 17, 2008)

^^^Well, the point is better data management(Though, of couse, even i find it silly to partition a 4 GB pen drive ). Also the software that transcend provides alongwith the pen drive can password-protect the partition if the user wants to. This is an added advantage.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 20, 2008)

pushkaraj said:


> ^^^Well, the point is better data management(Though, of couse, even i find it silly to partition a 4 GB pen drive ). Also the software that transcend provides alongwith the pen drive can password-protect the partition if the user wants to. This is an added advantage.


password protection hardly works. there are numerous workarounds, like using a non windows OS, etc.
If you really want such protection, concider paying 3k extra for biometric security


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 20, 2008)

Hackattack said:


> What's the point of partitioning a pen drive. .



You can load an OS in one partition, and use the other for data. I have currently loaded Ubuntu 7.10, from which I boot and use in my college library. That's because they run pirated unpatched windows and I don't want any s/h/i/t from it or my passwords stolen. I also tried NimbleX, its very light and nice.

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------

